# claiming benefits in spain



## lollytia2 (Jan 16, 2008)

my ex partner and children are moving to spain next year, she has told me that i am welcome to visit them at anytime and for any period a time i want to. as i am severely disabled i am in reciept of income support, disability living allowance, and have a motability car. i seek advise on how long the maximum period of time i can spend in spain as their guest without it affecting my benefits. i have heard i must return within 6 months, is this true?if not how long am i allowed to visit and is it needed or necessary for me to inform anyone if i wish to visit them? i would appreciate any advice. thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple of things - first of all, where are you coming from? Different jurisdictions have different rules for disability payments and benefits. If you're travelling within the EU, it's a whole different situation than if you're coming from outside, too.

Then there is the matter of whether you are looking to have your disability benefits sent to you in Spain during your visit there, or if you're ok with having them applied to your bank account back home. Transfering your payments elsewhere implies a transfer of your residence, and that's much harder to manage than a simple visit of a few months.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If you are *already *claiming incapacity benefit in the UK then you are able to carry on claiming it if you move to Spain or become a resident. It is one of the few benefits that you can transfer, along with (believe it or not) the winter fuel allowance payment

Speak to the dept of work and pensions in Newcastle also.

You need to address health matters also, as your medical card I believe only covers you for a certain amount of time here, and also for emergency cover only. Call DWP in Newcastle again, on 0191 218 1999


----------

